# GPS on Laptop



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

Now that AutoRoute has been culled by Microsoft does anyone use any of the open or free software and maps with a GPS transponder whilst touring? Had a look and there are several but would like some ideas of which are tried and tested.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess I'm fortunate to have the Autoroute on my laptop, but I have downloaded Copilot on my Hudl, would it work on the laptop?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm still using Autoroutes 2013 with a gps dongle and intend to do so for as long as possible.Microsoft have discontinued it and withdrawn support:frown2:which is a shame as it is a superb programme.Loaded with numerous poi data sets it's hard to beat for route planning and locating poi in conjunction with copilot on a smartphone.

I will watch this thread with interest as eventually I suppose A/R will bite the dust without support from M/S.None of the possible replacements come close for importing custom data sets and symbols but I will keep an eye out for any potential replacement.
Copilot will not work with a laptop btw.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We use Autoroute 2001 (Yes,really!) for route planning and campsite locations where the odd new roads aren't there...
For "live" tracking and searchingfor places/shops etc. we use Maps with Me on a tablet. Also starting to use MwM on the laptop via Bluestacks Android emulation under Windows.

Patrick


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> I have downloaded Copilot on my Hudl, would it work on the laptop?


Co-Pilot Truck is available to run on Windows 7 and Vista so would work on a laptop but it costs near enough £120 and would be a bit of an expensive replacement for Autoroute.

*>Map Factor<* produce the nearest thing to Autoroute I have come across in fact I preferred their Map Explorer to AR but I do not think it is available to buy as a stand alone item, you get it free when you buy their sat nav software which is cheaper than Co-Pilot Truck. I got it as part of Navigator 11 which I still run on a PDA alongside Co-Pilot Truck on a tablet. I guess if you wanted to put a sat nav on a laptop, the Navigator software would be a good buy because you get two applications for the price of one as long as you have a GPS for your laptop.

I am not sure what they are delivering with Navigator 14 but with 11 I got three applications, a planning application, Map Explorer, and sat nav software for both a Windows Mobile PDA and Windows 7 PC. all for under £100. I run Map Explorer on my desktop and sat nav software on my laptop and PDA and can sync planned trips and POIs loaded onto Map Explorer to the Laptop and PDA.

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

billdenise said:


> Now that AutoRoute has been culled by Microsoft does anyone use any of the open or free software and maps with a GPS transponder whilst touring? Had a look and there are several but would like some ideas of which are tried and tested.


Download this and you can then use most apps on the PC, not sure if the antenna dongle will work though, but try maps.me

Having said that A/route will still work, just new roads etc will be missing, I still use the 2007 version which seem to work fine, but I gave up using it as a sat nav when much better smaller ones arrived, so may apps do a far better job, A/route was only really good at routing and optimising the routes.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Maps.me uses the same mapping information as OsmAnd and since it went free some of the functionality seems to have disappeared?????????? The trouble with using Bluestacks is the Android Apps run rather slowly if at all but it does give you a wide choice. 
peedee


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the problem with the BlueStacks emulation is that there doesn't seem to be a way of importing POIs into Maps.me like there is with either the native iOS or Android apps.

anyone got a work around for this??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> Maps.me uses the same mapping information as OsmAnd and since it went free some of the functionality seems to have disappeared?????????? The trouble with using Bluestacks is the Android Apps run rather slowly if at all but it does give you a wide choice.
> peedee


Not found that at all, it seems better, maybe a reinstall might help, there are two versions now, with and without routing, I have routing on mine.


----------

